# Problems with customers



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a couple companies that want me to stop in and collect the money after we plow. The trouble is that now I have to make 2 trips to each account, 1 to service the account and 1 to collect the money. One of the accounts wanted last year for us to stop in sometime during the folloing week to pick up the money now they are saying they need us to stop in as soon as we plow, trouble is they are plowed when nobody is there, so 2 trips.


Should I be charging more for this method?


Bossman


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Depends on how much you are making off them. If you consider them good paying accounts I would make the extra trip. However if they are a mid level in terms of money I'd tell them straight up that the second trip is costing you money and that you pay just as high prices for gas as everyone else. 

If I were you I would figure out a billing system that works for you. Maybe invoice them once every two weeks or something? Tell them this is how you would like to be paid and if they follow suit you won't need to charge them extra for the extra trip.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

if it right in your town whats the big deal of going back and if there willing to pay cash after every storm you are getting extra, by not paying taxes and thats the best way to do biz so if it's cash and not far away i really wouldnt complain.payup no paper trail is always a good thing


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

im sitting on $9000 right now. I'd be more than happy to go drive and pick some of it up...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

dirtmandan2;678940 said:


> im sitting on $9000 right now. I'd be more than happy to go drive and pick some of it up...


Wow got a late payer there do ya? lol


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

If seen a few companies pay via Paypal..... Would this be an option?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pay pal would be nice, but not an option. As far as good accounts, each pay decent money. 

Hey.... Yard Medic, I guess it takes all kinds right??? 

I pay taxes like everyone else, doesn't matter if they pay cash or not. 

It's nice to have money coming in, but if I have to go and get it..  

It really works out better if we invoice them, then a check comes in the mail. 

BTW... I am sitting on quite a bit more than 9K

Bossman


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Bossman 92;679346 said:


> Pay pal would be nice, but not an option. As far as good accounts, each pay decent money.
> 
> Hey.... Yard Medic, I guess it takes all kinds right???
> 
> ...


There you have it Bossman. Just tell your client that making so many trips does not work for you so your going to start invoicing them and they can mail you a check.

Since this account sounds like a company I too dont recommend a "cash deal". They are probably claiming it as a business expense no matter how they pay. You;ll end up in big trouble if you follow that advice. LOL


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;679381 said:


> Since this account sounds like a company I too dont recommend a "cash deal". They are probably claiming it as a business expense no matter how they pay. You;ll end up in big trouble if you follow that advice. LOL


No, I've reconsidered my original theory. Anyone who wishes to run a business this way, feel free! The rest of us will be happy to take over your accounts in a couple years when you've been shut down


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't forget if they have decent equipment, we all might b e intrested in bidding on it at the IRS auction.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Bossman 92;680097 said:


> I never said they wanted to pay me cash, I said they wanted for me to stop in and pick up payment for services rendered.
> 
> What does it matter if they pay cash anyway? I still charge sales tax and I still claim it on my income.
> 
> ...


he said that no paper trail is the best way to go. but once it hits my hand there becomes a paper trail. this stuff comes back to bite u


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

In Iowa you are not required to pay sales tax on snow removalpayup


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

There are too many varibles to give you an answer. How much money, distance, time, milage, etc?

I dropped a dollar on the floor the other day and I asked my wife, "Would you go down for a dollar?" She did. For her (and me) it was worth the trip.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

You know what, customers who pay cash are a good thing, I never said they wern't. I personally don't have time to go around and play banker and collect everyones payments.

I am more than comfortable at how much money I make also. 


I think you realized you screwed up buy typing what you typed (on an open forum) and now you want to act like some big hitter and twist your own words around to sound like you know what you are talking about.


BTW welcome to Plowsite

Bossman


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll go pick it up for you! LOL
If it was not out of my way I would pick it up. If it was out of my way, I would just explain to them how much trouble it would be for me to do that. Or just send send them a self addressed and postage paid envelope with the invoice.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

You know what, lets start over.. I don't want to argue with anyone, I have lots of friends on here and that's why I come on here.. to chat. Different things work for different people. Hows the winter going for you up im MI?

Bossman


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd try for a once a week or so pickup. With a couple deadbeats still oweing us money from last year it's now to see that some people have customers that are such good payers, we have a few, but most wait til their 15 days to pay their invoices....we bill on a monthly basis, in my opinion thats the easiest, send an email after before and after each event to let them know what we plan to do, or did, that way we can revert back to that if there are any questions. 

Ultimate- seriously a million cash? where to even start.....nah, not even worth it, if you sleep better at night talking so big feel free.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

yes different things do work different for different people ! things have been pretty good this year in michigan how about you ? im sure it would be alot better if you werent sitting on more than $9,000 right ? hopefully you can get some of that before christmas that would be a nice gift. things might be even better around here suppose to get hit with about 10 inches tonight =) we will see


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

longau if you would have keep reading i said true or not i was just refuring to whats said on here is not going to get to the irs. im sure no 1 does a million in CASH a year without being accounted for. read full post


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

OK,

how bout you give your customers an envelope with your address already(both send to and return being to you) on it...........let them put the stamp on it and send it.

If you want you could put a note on each, Please mail by 15th or 30th, Thanks for you business.

Ulti,

get back to the post

if you want to pocket cash and not declare it and call it something other than bad business or tax evasion, thats your choice and your problem..........

The IRS usually frowns on that, they are a pay me now or pay me later kinda place.

AND it's I couldn't care less (like no more room to care less) not I could care less (because that means you could care less)

Like this, Ulti, I couldn't care less about your business standards.......like that.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW i never knew there were so many english major's on here im scared to type now TO CLARIFY THIS FOR ALL THAT BLEW IT OUT OF PROPORTION ALL I WAS REFURING TO IS THAT IF YOU HAVE A SMALL LOT AND THE GUY SAYS COME IN AFTER PLOWING AND HANDS YOU $40 TAKE IT AND GO TO DINNER JUST REMEMBER HE PAID YOU. no i wouldnt suggest all your customers doing this but im sure everybody has atleast 1 of those right ???


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I moved some post out. We don't need all the name calling and personal attacks.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I thought too


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Charles;681829 said:


> I moved some post out. We don't need all the name calling and personal attacks.


Thanks Charles!!


----------

